# het voor het zeggen hebben



## yannalan

Hallo

_een socialistische maatschappij waar de arbeider_ *het voor het zeggen* _*had* en de uitbuiters onder de knie werden gehouden_.

Ik heb de hele zin geschrijven, om de kontekst laten te zien. (propaganda)

Dank u wel !


----------



## ddem2

In het Frans of in het Engels?


----------



## yannalan

Frans, Engels, Duits, Spaans...geen problem
Of op Nederlands verklaren...
Dank u !


----------



## Joannes

'... où  l'ouvrier avait à décider'


----------



## Suehil

'...where the workers had the last word'


----------



## George French

Isn't this 

"A socialist society where the workers "had the power" and the exploiters were opressed"?


----------



## yannalan

Yes, something like that.
Dank u !


----------

